# Growlers available at the Brisbane German Club



## reedspacer (17/1/13)

Title says it all. 

The Brisbane German Club is now offering 4 Pines branded 2 Litre Growlers for sale. 

Additionally we are happy to refill *any* 2 Litre Growler with any of our imported beers. *To our members. (Licensing requirement)*

Unfortunately and ironically we are unable to fill Growlers with local brews, ie. Four Pines and Becks. This is due to complicated and unnecessary tax and excise laws.

Maybe you could have a Four Pines Kolsch while we fill your Growler, and support them.


$10 for an empty bottle. ATM..... $22 for a fill.


----------



## bradsbrew (17/1/13)

reedspacer said:


> Title says it all.
> 
> The Brisbane German Club is now offering 4 Pines branded 2 Litre Growlers for sale.
> 
> ...


Got a pic and price of the growler?

Cheers


----------



## Florian (17/1/13)

reedspacer said:


> Additionally we are happy to refill *any* 2 Litre Growler with any of our imported beers.


Great, does that mean Bribie can bring his empty 2L Aldi coke PETs?


----------



## tallie (17/1/13)

Yep, this was mentioned here: http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/58399-good-places-to-drink-in-brisbane/?p=986310



reedspacer said:


> Unfortunately and ironically we are unable to fill Growlers with local brews, ie. Four Pines and Becks. This is due to complicated and unnecessary tax and excise laws.


I had been wondering how they got around the excise laws regarding repackaging; I guess it doesn't apply to imported kegs? Becks being local adds to the irony (yes, I realise it's brewed under license here).

Cheers,
tallie


----------



## Bribie G (17/1/13)

Nah if I was still in Brisbane I'd just bring my two one-litre Paulaner "steins" and get them filled and drink them while driving home.


----------



## reedspacer (17/1/13)

Florian said:


> Great, does that mean Bribie can bring his empty 2L Aldi coke PETs?


Lol, In the interests of health and safety, I think we will restrict this to Glass, Metrically marked, Glasswasher safe Growlers.


----------



## kcurnow (17/1/13)

reedspacer said:


> Lol, In the interests of health and safety, I think we will restrict this to Glass, Metrically marked, Glasswasher safe Growlers.


Does that include these 2 litre swing top growlers, complete with metric fill line?
As there are some bottle shops in Melbourne that are now refusing to fill them as they are actually 2 litres and not the 1.89 litres that the screw top ones are and they dont have the Australian Weights and measures stamp on them (despite being made in Germany and carrying the EU weights and measures stamp).


----------



## reedspacer (17/1/13)

Brewnut said:


> Does that include these 2 litre swing top growlers, complete with metric fill line?
> As there are some bottle shops in Melbourne that are now refusing to fill them as they are actually 2 litres and not the 1.89 litres that the screw top ones are and they dont have the Australian Weights and measures stamp on them (despite being made in Germany and carrying the EU weights and measures stamp).


I think we will do it until someone tells us to stop..


----------



## WSC (17/1/13)

tallie said:


> Yep, this was mentioned here: http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/58399-good-places-to-drink-in-brisbane/?p=986310]http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/58399-good-places-to-drink-in-brisbane/?p=986310[/url]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If local brews are in kegs less than 50l then its ok as the brewery has paid the additional excise, that's how I understand it.


----------



## Batz (17/1/13)

Who cares? The German Club Brisbane is filling 2lt growlers for $22.00 !
This shit just did not happen a year ago, full marks the German Club.....cya in two weeks.


----------



## bradsbrew (17/1/13)

Might have to drop in after the cricket tommorrow. Or at lunch.


----------



## Nick JD (17/1/13)

2L for $22.

That's a sixpack, for $22.

Why not just go to Dans and get a 6 pack ... and save $2, and not have to drink it all at once?

What am I missing. Must be something because I am far from the voice-of-reason here.


----------



## bradsbrew (17/1/13)

Nick JD said:


> 2L for $22.
> 
> That's a sixpack, for $22.
> 
> ...


Difference between a poorly handled six pack and a looked after keg? Also pretty sure you'd get different beers at the german club than you would at Dans? havn't seen some of the beers on tap in the OP pic at Dans before.
I paid $9 for a pint of fourex at the pub the other week.

Cheers


----------



## Yob (17/1/13)

Nick JD said:


> Why not What am I missing



First thing that springs to mind is.. the point 

Honestly, why do you post shit like this, you don't want to be involved, don't be, I sincerely doubt tears will be shed coz $22 isn't extracted from your tight arse.


----------



## Nick JD (17/1/13)

Yob said:


> First thing that springs to mind is.. the point Honestly, why do you post shit like this, you don't want to be involved, don't be, I sincerely doubt tears will be shed coz $22 isn't extracted from your tight arse.


Because Growlers in America are a CHEAP way of buying craft beer - not more expensive than 6 packs.

Again, I'm sorry if I've pointed out that people are taking advantage of you because you're stupid and thing growlers are trendy because you also have tight jeans that are magenta.


----------



## bum (17/1/13)

Nick JD said:


> Because Growlers in America are a CHEAP way of buying craft beer - not more expensive than 6 packs.
> 
> Again, I'm sorry if I've pointed out that people are taking advantage of you because you're stupid and thing growlers are trendy because you also have tight jeans that are magenta.


You're getting six-packs of Kostritzer Schwartzbier at your local Dan's for $22 are you?

Why people listen to you about how to make beer when you clearly don't even give a **** about it in the first place amazes me.


----------



## Yob (18/1/13)

Nick JD said:


> Because Growlers in America are a CHEAP way of buying craft beer


Sounds to me like you should piss off over there then if the joint is so flash and Australia is so shit and all everyone is constantly trying to do is rip you off, you will be sorely missed,

I honestly cannot believe you would support dan fking murpheys over someone offering craft beer at a reasonable price.

Its unlikely I will get my growlers filled there given that it'll probably get warm by the time I get it home, but that aint the point either..

my pants are brown.


----------

